
Fear, Groupthink Drove Unnecessary Global Lockdowns - timr
https://www.realclearpolitics.com/articles/2020/05/21/how_fear_groupthink_drove_unnecessary_global_lockdowns_143253.html
======
verdverm
I agree we need to talk about this idea, but this is a super biased source and
possible super spreader of the FAKENEWS-20 virus

